# Audio por USB



## fdesergio (Oct 30, 2009)

Buen dia, es facil obtener audio por el conector USB?, imagino existe algun IC para ello, me podrian dar ideas, de antemano gracias, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## fer_jazz (Oct 30, 2009)

Pues tendria que ser un convertidor analogico-digital y digital-analogico es todo lo que se acerca de lo que pides.
Ahora en internet hay unas mini tarjetas de sonido podrias buscarte una de esas.


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Oct 31, 2009)

Creo que te vas a meter en problemas, si lo que queres es hacer una interfaz de un solo canal, hay unas baratas  como esta:

http://www.pcmidicenter.com/productos.php?padre=16&codprod=TAR177

Pero si vos lo queres armar se complica, piensa en que trabajas con una PC, y con USB, o sea que necesitas un integrado dedicado que trabaje bajo el protocolo USB, y además lo más difícil: que se consiga sin que lo tengas que mandar a pedir a USA…….
Siempre y cuando no necesite drivers claro.
Un abrazo!!


----------



## Earl (Oct 31, 2009)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-32847699-m29-tarjeta-sonido-usb-71-canales-4-conex-virtual-pc-laptop-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-32966571-tarjeta-sonido-audio-usb-20-3d-virtual-51-canales-externa-_JM_

husmeando por mercado libre encontre eso, creo que te servira! son bastantes baratos, seguramente en tu pais (no se de donde seas) encontraras alguna tarjeta de sonido usb como estas, saludos yo las usare para obtener un osciloscopio por medio de PC


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola, yo hago equipos de sonido y autoamplificadores, y ultimamente estuve viendo la necesidad de incorporar un sistema conversor digital-analogico a mis equipos con entrada USB1.0 a 2.0 en lo posible...

...y de esta manera poder conectar un pen drive con musica almacenada en su interior y asi poder reproducirla en el equipo...pero...

obviamente voy a necesitar fabricar una super interface con PIC18F2550 como minimo para leer los datos del pen drive...sin mencionar que debe leerlos la interface por si misma sin intervencion de ninguna persona..lo cual complica mas la cosa

asi que no se si vienen en el mercado esos dispositivos...

no importa si trabaja con pilas, o con alguna bateria especial, eso es lo de menos...la idea es convertir audio digital en analogico facil y rapidamente...

saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 20, 2010)

DJ DRACO...

Es exelente tu idea, sería genial implementar algún sistema de esos a la entrada de un amplificador. Pero, creo que te vas a complicar la vida con PIC's.
Yo te aconsejo que consigas algún circuito parecido y veas su funcionamiento, o tal vez, adaptarlo!

La vez pasada vi personalmente un aparatito para el auto, era una MINI emisora de FM para entrar a la radio del auto sin cables ni nada. Era así: Tenía un display LCD mini y un puerto USB y una ranura para memorias Micro-SD. Bueno, el tema es que esa porqueriíta funcionaba a la perfección. Con cualquier Pen Drive o MP3 con musica almacenada funcionaba, y con EXELENTE calidad.

Tendrías que ver la posibilidad de implementar uno de estos, pero quitando la emisora y mandando la señal (analógica, por supuesto) de audio a la entrada del ampli...

Es una idea, ¿que te parece? ¿muy loco?

saludos! cadddu



> voy a necesitar fabricar una super interface con PIC18F2550...



PD: ¿te va a alcanzar un PIC para esa tremenda interface???

saludos!

DJ DRACO, ahí te dejo el datasheet de PIC18F2455-2550-4455-4550 de Microchip por si lo necesitas.

Si logras hacer algo con ese PIC, andá contando que estás haciendo, no me dejes afuera...

saludos!


----------

